

Air Gap - Sami_Lehtinen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_gap_%28networking%29

======
opless
[http://www.simonwaite.com/random-thoughts/communication-
from...](http://www.simonwaite.com/random-thoughts/communication-from-an-air-
gapped-machine)

